
Why Are Geniuses Destroying Jobs in Uganda? - jtraffic
https://www.cgdev.org/blog/why-are-geniuses-destroying-jobs-uganda
======
basicplus2
<Then a wage of $4 would attract people from countries in the world, including
large countries like Mexico, China, Brazil, India, Indonesia, the
Philippines.>

What nonsense.. how can anyone expect a truck driver to survive on a wage of
$4 an hour in the US.

~~~
jtraffic
These are price adjusted figures. So your truck driver could buy double the
goods in the US on $4 compared to back home. If he could survive on $2, he can
certainly survive on $4.

